# Shimano sustain box contents help…



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, silly question but I have just bought a new shimano sustain 2500fg and opened the box to find a few extra parts that I have never come across before partly because I have never had a reel of this calibre. The parts are a few little black washers a metal piece that looks like a chess pawn with a threaded bit on the bottom and a few clear rectangle stickers. It says the washers are for perfecting your winding shape whatever that means and there is instructions in the manual, which there isn't haha as always. But I have no idea what so ever what the stickers or the metal pawn piece is for.

If anyone can tell me what the go is with these extra bits I would be much appreciative.

Cheers Munro.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd6QmxUAACzfgAAQQOUAEAABFAA/79+gMAD1rUNT0JJtpqaCBk0yaDTTQk1MjIDQBoMhI00aAaAGhQOfXb0gPHkZex9UiSvtCLSNRPBVTkyW433C9LVmuvvRQmxrE5OtMHzY/chPwtzVfQd9g8t9+CpXrGCgNJIsjyJoRMvNyFQrCUClv1gUI7FzEbUrEwtpVPL2L33AdJK29UygY6WmQB0QwOX6YQYpMKwxbSf18kxtdVAO98F8gSZk4NiZhjhoztrshHADdhSkoDwyqdUUGAyc5qM8PQrZZ0cOEAMeYnlUOigGzIZ7M5zl7w4LIc3Af+LuSKcKEhvSE2Kg


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks red much appreciated. I think I might leave that alone for the moment hahaha.

Cheers Munro


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The pawn is a reel stand. Screw it on the reel opposite the handle and it gives you something to rest the reel on. Weird huh? I'm looking at buying a Sustain 4000 did you get a good deal on yours?


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cheers avayak for that piece of knowledge and yeah is a bit weird that they give u a stand type thing. I spose if you were working on ur reel it would come in handy. 
Umm yeah I didn't get a bad deal I paid $245 for my 2500


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

the stand will also protect the rotor and spool if fishing on concret or other hard surfaces. Lay the rod down and roll it onto the stand and the rod and stand should be the only things touching the ground. Was that with the new FG, I have an FE5000 and they are a great reel


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah mate it is indeed the FG model and I havnt had a chance to try it yet as I'm waiting on some braid from the states and a rod to match it with But gee it feels nice in the hand.


----------

